# Stevens model 67



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

i got a good deal on a stevens 67 last summer and couldnt pass it up. the only problem the gun had was on the part of the stock where you hold it its cracked in 2 places. i tried to repair it but its too bad so im looking for a replacement stock. dose anyone have a stock or know where i can get one. also its a 12ga gun. thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.gun-parts.com/savagestocks/

Check with these guys, I believe a savage 67 stock will fit, but could be wrong.


----------

